# Scalloped Potatoes



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 28, 2013)

Do any of you have a scalloped potato recipe? I've tried a couple over the years but never been really impressed with them. 

If so I'd like to thank you in advance.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is one of our favorites....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/gratin-dauphinoise-84393.html

.40


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 28, 2013)

My scalloped potatoes are Jansson's Temptation. You could leave out the anchovies/sprats, sub ham or sundried tomatoes instead. I love these. I don't always put the breadcrumbs on top and I slice the potatoes in "rounds" instead of matchsticks (if you search on the Internet, you will find different versions of this). I do always put roasted garlic in mine with the onion layers. 

Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I saute the onions in butter for about 5 minutes  (until soft) before adding them to the pan. I cook them for 15 minutes at 425 and then reduce the heat to 375. When I reduce the heat, I usually add more cream to top up the potatoes.


----------

